# Wake up America - a personal message



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

I've spent a long time compiling some important data about current world events......please read my blog here.

To sum it up.

You are being lied to.
You are being manipulated.
You are being stolen from.
They are trying to kill you......yes really, I'm not kidding.

The government isn't going to help you in an emergency, because they are a big part of the problem.

God bless you and good luck.

You are the resistance.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Dude.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Is this open for discussion since it is posted on an open forum? I read your blog, and I've heard it before ... and I believe your heart is right. 

I have my own opinions on all of that (which I won't bother to go into - no need to as it is your opinion - some I agree with and some I don't; no big deal.) 

However when the Bible is brought up my interest level heightens, and my ability to refrain from engaging is difficult.

I will say this about the Einstein quote ... _"I want to know His thoughts, the rest are details." _

If he truly wanted to know what God's thoughts were, all he had to do was READ His Word. 

It's all in the details.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Mama Crow, you made me lol with your "Dude" post.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

Mama Crow said:


> Dude.


Indeed. I'm open to any discussion you care to engage in.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm so glad I have a loving Heavenly Father who knows my name and the number of hairs on my head, because should any of this be true, it is waaay beyond my abilities to deal with. What will be, will be according to His will. 

JMO.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

Txsteader said:


> I'm so glad I have a loving Heavenly Father who knows my name and the number of hairs on my head, because should any of this be true, it is waaay beyond my abilities to deal with. What will be, will be according to His will.
> 
> JMO.


Amen brother.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:kiss: She's your sister ... and I second that Amen. :kiss:


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds like an exciting time to be alive. History in the making. It's epic, it's going down now and I am thrilled to no end to have a ticket on the sidelines.

I am all for being meek and well behaved. 

The rest; blue, red, rainbow and polka dotted can fight it out at the ok corral without me. You know the name of the guy with the biggest gun/tank/lazer bazooka?

I do, it's Sir.


We are all ants. We are all part of a collective, sick organism living beyond our means. Culling the herd makes sense, even mother nature does that. If it is my turn to go on to the next stage so be it. I hope the Sir in charge has the courtesy to make the end swift and humane. I have lived fully and I have loved even more so.


The only real chaos is the clinging to ego and existance as if we have some control. We don't. I accept that so all the static in between doesn't bum my trip.

Just get on the roller coaster with your hands in the air, shout like a danged fool and enjoy the ride. :nanner:


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Mama Crow said:


> :kiss: She's your sister ... and I second that Amen. :kiss:


What made you change your mind about moving to OK?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Vultures that swarm after a death occurs ... that's what.

:grumble:


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Mama Crow said:


> Vultures that swarm after a death occurs ... that's what.
> 
> :grumble:


Yes, I am going through something similar right now. I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Dutchie, really? I'm sorry to hear that, too. Seriously, and sincerely.

The betrayal within "family" amazes me, and it really hurts.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Okay, you lost me with the link to the underground alien city underneath the Denver Airport. Sorry.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

rkintn said:


> Okay, you lost me with the link to the underground alien city underneath the Denver Airport. Sorry.


Dude.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Someone's tinfoil is too tight. 

Dude, seriously?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

hsmom2four said:


> Someone's tinfoil is too tight.
> 
> Dude, seriously?


thank you for saying it :hrm:


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmmm.... Wonder what that was about?... Moving on to the next show


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

I understand now.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

rkintn said:


> Okay, you lost me with the link to the underground alien city underneath the Denver Airport. Sorry.


:hysterical: Now I don't have to bother reading the blog - my teen son told me ALL about that stuff a few years back. :rotfl:


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

MyHomesteadName said:


> Amen brother.


Sister....excuse me.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

rkintn said:


> Okay, you lost me with the link to the underground alien city underneath the Denver Airport. Sorry.


I said nothing about aliens or a city. Don't spread dis-info just because you may not agree with me.

The mural and the weird mason symbols and the underground building is all there....go look it up yourself. It was even mentioned on a tv show a few weeks ago.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

hsmom2four said:


> Someone's tinfoil is too tight.
> 
> Dude, seriously?


Believe what you want. You don't have to take my word for it. Its not going to be all that funny when it starts affecting you personally.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

hillbillly said:


> I understand now.


You're hysterical.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay folks -
It appears that MyHomesteadName has done an extensive study and collection of all the extreme sites that I've ever heard of and some that I've not come across before. Now you have them all in one section so you can read and decided if any of them have any merit.

As to the Denver thing - Oh brother. I've owned property out where the Airport is now, back before I left Denver - there are missile silos in the ground there - that's probably the 'underground' city. I've flown over them, I've seen the fenced areas.

There is a lot of military out in Denver area, it's where the Cray computers are that keep the satelites in orbit, etc. 
As to the Nazi run ways - HOnest to Pete - have you ever flown in that area? Do you know the pervailing winds? How you can have to correct 30 degrees one way to fly straight? or land with rolling winds coming off the Rockies? The run ways make sense.

I figured this thread would be a lightening rod of comments, and I'm really pleased with the restraint the regulars here have held themselves to. I was really expecting an all out ripping appart to happen. 

I had this on my mind enough I had to come see what had happened to it.

So, we have the warning, we have the links - and I do still say, it's a fine collection of extreme tin foil hat sites - 

And as for someone mentioning dis-information... I think there's plenty to go around.

Angie


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Now I need to go watch my kids' Barney or Sesame Street videos to get happy thoughts back into my head.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

rkintn said:


> Okay, you lost me with the link to the underground alien city underneath the Denver Airport. Sorry.



Sadly, that was probably the most credible thing there
He lost me at the OP when I saw the Infowars link


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

MyHomesteadName said:


> ....go look it up yourself. It was even mentioned on a tv show a few weeks ago.


Look it up where?


From what I saw on your blog, besides spam pop ups I mean, was a bit confusing.



> The world is not as it seems. You are being lied to...
> 
> If you'd like the short version, watch these films....its a start.
> 
> ...



Dude.


If you can't get doomers, gloomers and prepanoia freaks such as myself on board you may want to rethink your strategy. Seriously. We are about the friendliest choir you will ever preach to with these sorts of topics. If it can't pass our usually friendly acid test you may want to pump your brakes, just a touch.

Right or wrong, blind or clear headed, society of which we are merely the outer fringes does control the straps to your white coat. Sunshine should help.



The rest of you kids need to play nice. 

There are times to be funny and times not to. Maybe this is a time not to...


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't live a paranoid life. No time, too busy...lol


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> He lost me at the OP when I saw the Infowars link


Ditto.


Edited to make the observation that I have seen another message board ripped apart pretty badly by a devoted follower of Alec Jones.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I love tin.  But a government that can't fix simple things like pot holes can hardly be expected to do things complicated.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Cool:icecream:


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

If all of what you say is true, Armageddon is close. I'm okay with that, I already know who wins, and all of my preps for that event are taken care of. I wouldn't lift a finger to stop it if I could.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't know..... let's just break this down a little bit. I don't know about the references, as I've come across too many of those myself in my formative years, but.....



MyHomesteadName said:


> To sum it up.
> 
> You are being lied to.


Obviously, and from multiple and constant points of attack stemming from government, media, education, religion, ad nauseum.


> You are being manipulated.


Obviously, and that by every media in business today.


> You are being stolen from.


How can this be argued against by any working, thinking American ?


> They are trying to kill you......yes really, I'm not kidding.
> The government isn't going to help you in an emergency, because they are a big part of the problem.


The former has been published and evidenced both subtly and overtly for some time now. The latter has been evidenced time and again on the local as well as national fronts.

Power corrupts. We live in a fallen world. Men do conspire to gain an advantage over the _trusting_ class. Bullies unite, and, when elected to congress et al, WILL devour the weak at every opportunity. 
They have also been perfecting, for millenia, the phenomenon of empowering the weak to devour the strong. For this to succeed, they only need convince the strong that they do not need each other, thus, divide and conquer. 
If men of character and conviction will not stand together, then read about Nazi Germany and the Russian gulag in your spare time.
There is much information there about how to avoid your daily beating, and, how to occasionally get two biscuits instead of one for your daily ration.
Good stuff to know if you want to "survive".

Perhaps the OP was a bit naive. Perhaps not.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

*The Truth is Out There!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> He lost me at the OP when I saw the Infowars link


Ditto.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

hintonlady said:


> We are all ants. We are all part of a collective, sick organism living beyond our means. *Culling the herd makes sense*, even mother nature does that. If it is my turn to go on to the next stage so be it. I hope the Sir in charge has the courtesy to make the end swift and humane. I have lived fully and I have loved even more so.


Really? And I'm the strange one? Killing people to "save the earth" is ok with you?



hintonlady said:


> Look it up where?


I've provided numerous links to all of the info, including news sites, blogs and pdf files. There's also this handy thing called google. 



hintonlady said:


> From what I saw on your blog, besides spam pop ups I mean, was a bit confusing.


That is an outright lie. If you're confused, ok, there IS quite bit of info, but there are no pop-ups, which I'm sure you were mentioning to keep people from going to one of "those" sites. Grow up.



hintonlady said:


> We are about the friendliest choir you will ever preach to with these sorts of topics. If it can't pass our usually friendly acid test you may want to pump your brakes, just a touch.


Uh, "culling the population" and lying about my blog is "friendly"?.....ok

I've been a member here for quite some time and I'm aware that _most_ people here are good-hearted and friendly, that's why I enjoy this site. I also feel like I know things that the general population either chooses to ignore or isn't aware of and if I didn't share the info, then I feel like I'd be letting you down. 

If you don't think there's any merit to what I'm saying.....that's your choice, please happily go on with your life. I'm just trying to open your eyes a bit, and warn you. Things are going to get ugly very soon, IMO.
Excuse me for caring. 



hintonlady said:


> Right or wrong, blind or clear headed, society of which we are merely the outer fringes does control the straps to your white coat.


I believe that was MY point....sort of.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

Bonnie L said:


> :hysterical: Now I don't have to bother reading the blog - my teen son told me ALL about that stuff a few years back. :rotfl:


So you aren't going to see what the actual person said, you're just going to get your news and views from your teenager, while making fun of someone who is trying to help you?......ok......have fun with that. Ignorance is bliss I suppose.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MyHomesteadName -
I have one question.

How much of the information on your blog and links of information that you've given -
How much is first hand knowledge that you've seen the documents to, been to the site, or such? Or is this just a grouping of things you've seen, heard and chosen to believe? And If you have not got first hand, been there yourself experience, why would you believe such extreme things?

Thank you -
Angie


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted by rkintn
> Okay, you lost me with the link to the underground alien city underneath the Denver Airport. Sorry.





Bearfootfarm said:


> Sadly, that was probably the most credible thing there
> He lost me at the OP when I saw the Infowars link


So never mind what I'm saying, lets back up the people who are lying about what is in the blog to put down someone trying to help you.

I thought this was a survival and preparedness forum.

As far as Alex Jones, whether you like him or not is irrelevant. I don't particularly care for his personality either, but he is one of the few radio hosts in America that covers this stuff and has guests on that actually know what they are talking about.

He is also not the only source of info that is listed. I list CNN, Fox News, and multiple newspapers and websites. Just because you don't care for one of the sources listed doesn't mean my points aren't valid. That's like throwing the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> As to the Denver thing - Oh brother. I've owned property out where the Airport is now, back before I left Denver - there are missile silos in the ground there - that's probably the 'underground' city. I've flown over them, I've seen the fenced areas.
> 
> There is a lot of military out in Denver area, it's where the Cray computers are that keep the satelites in orbit, etc.
> As to the Nazi run ways - HOnest to Pete - have you ever flown in that area? Do you know the pervailing winds? How you can have to correct 30 degrees one way to fly straight? or land with rolling winds coming off the Rockies? The run ways make sense.


Thank you for not just poo-pooing my info. 

But don't you find it extremely odd that there was a perfectly good airport a few miles away in an area that wasn't windy. Why build DIA? The amount of traffic they receive doesn't justify the 2nd airport at all. Not to mention they went almost 5 billion ....with a "B", dollars over budget? and covered up and enormous section of the airport that they had just built, then hired a new contractor. You can take that for what its worth, I'm just saying. 

I used to live in Denver myself, so I know the area. 

Did you even bother to watch the [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjjIy1DO0gs"]video[/ame]?


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

MyHomesteadName said:


> Really? And I'm the strange one? Killing people to "save the earth" is ok with you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Culling a parisitic species in order to save the planet is absolutely okay with me. I am not arrogant enough to imagine my life is more valuable than the eco system or that of any other creature. Would I walk into the slaughter without a fight, no. That is another matter. 

Your links are a part of the system that you say is so corrupt. If everyone lies how do we know who to trust? You? How do we know you aren't one of "them"? Your links are all second hand information diseminated to you via the media filters. Trusting no one but the links you select for us is contradictory.

Yes, I did get pop ups. I guess they are controlling your information JUST like you said they would. 

I was tryig to be polite and point out that maybe you are not percieved the way you thought you were. Case in point, most of the preppers here are VERY interested in alternative information sources. We welcome it and we seem to dwell and linger in alternative view points. Thus if you are so deep into the "truth" that people here make jokes about you, jokes you seem to be oblivious to...well the deep end isn't so far away. Since you flat out called me a liar, which I am not, I am going to be very frank with you.


Your delivery is very off putting. The sheer frenzied way you express your ideas leads one, scratch that, many to mock you. Now imagine that reaction magnified in average mcmansion people. It is possible, blind, misled and lost as they may be that you appear to be a touch fanatical, have white spittle collected at the corners of your mouth and may need a coat with long sleeves.

I say all that not to be cruel but to say I understand. If a friendly, open minded person or group of people like us can't handle your message you should be very careful about standing on a street corner telling it to others. If you cannot maintain a normal demeanor in public "they" will handle you. if "they" are so dangerous the LAST thing you want to do is throw things at their hornets nest. 

Anyone can get a blog. I had one. Doesn't make me special, especially insightful or important. What you have to realize is just because you think what you have to say is important or smart doesn't meant it is. That goes for me and all of the other posters in here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

MyHomesteadName said:


> I thought this was a survival and preparedness forum.


It is. 

What it's not is a bunch of wild-eyed raving extremist lunatics with post-apocalypse on the brain.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> I don't know..... let's just break this down a little bit. I don't know about the references, as I've come across too many of those myself in my formative years, but.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

When I lived in Denver - Stapleton was over run, and Arapahoe Private Corp airport was used a lot. 
Also, Denver, Aurora was expanding outwards.

Now - I don't think I'd have put DIA that far out near Limon - but there was a lot of flat space out there.

I did not watch your video, I did read the link and see the photos, and I've seen Discovery Channel, History Channel and other shows about this subject, so it's not new to me.

And why would anyone build another airport - cause they can, last one was outdated, and this DIA was suppose to be real state of the art and almost didn't get the baggage delivery working in time to open due to glitches.

As to the art work - maybe, or maybe it's all in the interpretation of the the beholder and what the latest theory is.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Mama Crow said:


> Dutchie, really? I'm sorry to hear that, too. Seriously, and sincerely.
> 
> The betrayal within "family" amazes me, and it really hurts.


Yes it does. It is devastating ......


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> MyHomesteadName -
> I have one question.
> 
> How much of the information on your blog and links of information that you've given -
> ...


Why does that even matter? The information is valid, or it isn't....regardless of the source. I'm just presenting it to you. Do I have my own opinions? Sure I do. Everyone does. But the info is there for whoever wants to find it.

*edit - I'm not saying not to be mindful of where you get information, but if something is revealed to you, no matter the source, and you go check it out and its valid, then what's the difference? How do you know there is a problem if no one tells you? 

What is extreme? 
*That the government wants to control us? Hasn't this been shown over and over? Why is that difficult to believe?
*That Marshal law has been threatened in the US if we don't give the bankers bailout money? 
*That God is the answer to all of our questions?

So, if what I present to you seems incredible, are you trying to discount me so you can validate YOUR belief that nothing is wrong? Just curious.

To answer your question, yes, I have seen many of these things personally. I align myself with people who believe the way I do and we share info. I would venture to say that most of us do that. That's why there are forums like this across the web. Forums for computers, homesteading, politics, etc. I have personally read everything I posted. Granted, I may have missed a few things, but there is admittedly a lot of info there.

I am Christian, so I certainly have a Christian bias.
I am an American and I live here and see the news and politics every day.
I have an interest in homesteading and I care about these issues from a farmers viewpoint. That's why Animal ID, Premises ID, eminent domain and the Kelo vs New London decision bother me.
I listen to talk radio.....many viewpoints, and make my own assumptions. 

Was I personally in the courtroom during major decisions? 
Was I in the congressional hearings?
Have I been personally beat up?

....No

But that doesn't mean I don't have eyes to see, if you get my meaning. I see what is shown on the web and tv and newspapers and I follow leads that are suspect.

Once you've heard several people tell obvious lies, you know you don't trust them and you stop listening to them.

Here's a little experiment. Go down to your local pharmacy and ask for the flu shot insert (not even the H1N1) and see what it tells you. Don't accept their stupid "fact" sheet that they want to give you, ask for the insert that came in the bottle. Here's a sheet from the goverment's own website if you're too lazy.

It will tell you that it contains mercury (thimerosal) and harmful adjuvants (like formaldehyde), camoflaged with enigmatic names like M59.
It tells you you can get Guillain Barre syndrome. 
Redskins cheerleader anyone?
It tells you it can sterilize you.
It will tell you NOT to give it to children or pregnant women or old people, yet that's what the news is promoting, just look at your local Walgreens. ABC news in Florida even had a case where the school was giving to to children without parental notification.
It will tell you it CONTAINS H1N1 virus. (which means they new about it long before the media hype, because it takes time to prepare all that stuff).

Then go read the White House "science czar's" book EcoScience, where it talks about sterilizing the population through vaccines and the water supply and see if you think I'm still full-of-it.

This isn't a joke to me. I'm not trying to fear-monger or scare anyone. I am just trying to warn people.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> Why does that even matter? The information is valid, or it isn't....regardless of the source.


This just blew what I think.... But others can decide how to weigh the information that you want others to believe, but don't care enough to prove.


Folks - take what you will from his point of view, and research.

Know what you consider truth, and truthful sources... or just some people with a tin foil hat on too tight that fit in well on more extreme areas of the net.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

MyHomesteadName said:


> Why does that even matter? The information is valid, or it isn't....regardless of the source. I'm just presenting it to you. Do I have my own opinions? Sure I do. Everyone does. But the info is there for whoever wants to find it.
> 
> What is extreme?


This thread is extreme. I take a few weeks off from SE&P for family reasons then log back into this? I thought I was in General Chat and had to double check which forum I was in....


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

MyHomesteadName said:


> So, if what I present to you seems incredible, are you trying to discount me so you can validate YOUR belief that nothing is wrong? Just curious.


Errr.... I don't think ANY of us here believe nothing is wrong. Things are definitely wrong.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

.gov can't even afford to sterilize the people who would love to get it done.


I have had all my shots and some extras just for safe measure. My breeding ability has never been an issue, quite the opposite actually. I also am very happily married  . IF there is a free flu shot that would sterilize me that quickly and cheaply so I can go on to my reckless non child bearing years, well...bring it on. I'll be the first to line up.

Incidenatlly, I broke a mercury thermometer once as a kid. That silver liquid rolls around really cool until it turns into smaller balls of cool rolling around stuff you can't pick up too easy.

I also stuck a hair pin in a light socket when I was 5.

I live down wind from a coal power plant.

Spent my whole life until a few years ago drinking flouridated, cholrinated treated grey city water. 

I used to drive with no seat belt.

I love high cholesterol foods.


If my own stupidity and dumb luck hasn't killed me yet the .gov is sincerely, truly and quite literally the least of my worries. I'm guessing the same thing goes for the mcmansion set and all the heathens. 

Kay sira sira...


I heard you, I formed my own opinion. Thank you for your effort.

Now if you will excuse me I have a rear end print to mash into my man made materials couch. I'm going to make a high preservative microwave burrito, may be daring and stand too close to the ole nuker, will watch some sort of b.s. PBS socialist programming powered by the nearby high power lines. If the census worker comes out tomorrow I will show them my flock of sheep and bags of seed preps and hope to goodness the military doesn't come take them. 

A lb. of seed and 5 sheep is a serious threat. I know the illuminati don't own sheep yet.


:teehee:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Dude...... (Coming from a Californian living right above the beach, Dude!)

When you come off as belligerant/ combative over people allegedly lying about your blog, and proclaiming that you are knowing more information than others. While you are just wanting to help us???

Actually I found the blog rather boring, with more than a touch of paranoia.. Then you are wanting to save us from the evil powers that be, as you percieve them. Acting as if the folks here, do not have the capacity to make our own decisions.. In the OP you made, makes your claims sound like the 'tag line' from a bad Sci-Fi show or film such as 'V - for Vandetta'.....

Well it makes me wanna step back, shake my head, and wonder - "just what is gonna be posted next???"


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for those links. I *will* visit and read, and form my own opinion after doing so. As of right now, I haven't yet so cannot speculate. It won't take but a few reads to see whether or not I want to go further with it. But thank you for giving me the opportunity to see so many alternative viewpoints gathered together in one place.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Hintonlady.

Good to see you back around. I thought they got you with the fluoridated burritos.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Kari said:


> This thread is extreme. I take a few weeks off from SE&P for family reasons then log back into this? I thought I was in General Chat and had to double check which forum I was in....


Kari - sorry about the confusion, but I left it as it was not specifically Political and he does think he's helping us survive. And I'd hate to see what GC could do to this thread.

Angie


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Seedspreader, my ole zeal not so buddy.....xoxoxo

Hot sauce just doesn't cut it anymore.

I had to hide from all the sane people in CF. I may be too vanilla for prep. GC is too much fun/stress all wrapped up into a love hate relationship. I'm not helpful enough for homesteading questions and too lazy to do real work to have input on the rest.

I need to find a lazy, armchair activist, recovering doomer, sarcasm encouraged sort of place. Waffle house is just too far...I linger here like a bad fungus. 

Totally off topic but you are looking like a very tasty dish these days. I am so proud of you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

OK I'm back. I had previously read almost all the articles linked to in the top half of your page. I don't think that I necessarily look for paranoid news, but I read a lot and try to find several points of view to anything that interests me. Gathered together, the articles do seem a bit paranoid, but as I read them day by day, as they unfolded, they just seemed like another point of view. I tend to agree with those points of view more than I probably should. 
About halfway down the page, where you shift into religion, etc, I just skimmed. I really don't care to read that part. 
All in all, I like the fact that all these links to all these stories are in one place. I'll be checking back regularly.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Regarding the popups...I may have an answer, maybe not. Hubby works from home in internet advertising, so he's familiar with this sort of stuff. Sometimes, companies will create advertising programs that sit unsuspected on your computer and only pop up for certain sites that they specify. Specifically, because google/blogger blogs are so prolific, many of these programs will target blogger blogs and that is the only time you'll see the popup. The only people who see those popups are those who's computers have been silently infiltrated with the software/virus. Now, these ad programs are usually installed during the installation of some other "legitimate" software that the user has agreed to install (quite often browser toolbars, but many others too). That MAY explain why one viewer saw popups, but may not...just an idea.

***end thread jack***

Regarding your OP, I found it interesting that you mention Texe and how he's a little "out there"...lol. I read a couple of his books awhile back, and while I agree that he's out there, you're post happens to be the most tin foil hat I've ever read.  Not that it was bad, I found a lot of information to be very interesting, and I do agree with some of it, but not all. I'm thankful that we're all entitled to our own opinions and are able to share them here together. 

I'm with Zong, and couldn't really stomach the religious bits, mostly because I'm not Christian, and happily so. 

Thank you for sharing something you feel strongly about, especially since you felt that it would be important for the rest of us to know. Don't be discouraged...conviction is one of man's greatest assets.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

hintonlady said:


> Seedspreader, my ole zeal not so buddy.....xoxoxo
> 
> Hot sauce just doesn't cut it anymore.
> 
> ...


 Blushing. Thanks!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

MyHomesteadName said:


> I said nothing about aliens or a city. Don't spread dis-info just because you may not agree with me.
> 
> The mural and the weird mason symbols and the underground building is all there....go look it up yourself. It was even mentioned on a tv show a few weeks ago.



Umm...I'm not spreading "dis-info" or lying about your blog. The link is there, I read it and it's about some of the craziest stuff I've read in a long time. I did actually look it up and it's so far out there that it's pretty much discredits itself. 

Obviously, this is a pretty sore subject for you. I'm sure most of us here are painfully aware the world is going to heck in a gasoline soaked handbasket. Fear mongering in the name of "helping" just isn't very useful, IMHO.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"Really? And I'm the strange one? Killing people to "save the earth" is ok with you?"

Depends on what you mean by "killing people to save the Earth". Nature culls species often and for various reasons. When a species gets too overpopulated, a disease often comes along and wipes out a bunch of them. It sort of balances the population to the resources. Nothing good or bad about it. It just happens(at least in the "natural" world). Humans have tampered with that system of balance, and we've managed to outgrow our resources, so a massive dying-off could happen, whether it's ok with anybody or not. :stars:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

here's the thing, the conspiracy stuff is "fun" and intriguing, but at the end of the day you have to ask yourself "SO WHAT?"--how does it make you go through life a better person(emotionally, physically, spiritually). Take the flu shot, for instance, sure there's risks involved, etc, and there's stuff that's not good to put in your body. But the thing that gets me is that the screeching ends at the screeching, no viable alternative is offered to promote health, nor do most people care enough to do a little work so they don't need the shot. ALmost like the screechers are drama queen attention hoes. DOn't want to take a flu shot? then eat and move and zoom up your immune system and you won't need it, and you'll cure a bunch of other ills too.

Personally I think the OP needs to go spend a few years as a white boy in say Zimbabwe to think about how big or small or whatever that tin foil hat is. MOST people around the world live in conditions we would simply lay down and cut our throats to find ourselves in. Get a little perspective!

Maybe we are going to hell in a handbasket because we are whiner little nepotistic trust fund Goldilocks who have no thankfulness or respect for what we have been given. Maybe some wise stewardship and discipline would save our bacon.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

MyHomesteadName, I appreciate and thank you for the time and effort it would have taken you to put all that information together in one place. I looked over a lot of it last night and will look at more as time allows. I think some of it is interesting and some is too far-fetched, so it needs to be sorted through to seperate the wheat from the chaff. Taken as a whole - well, I'm not going to worry about any of it and I'll accept what the fates have in store for me - but I do still appreciate your effort. 

I don't think you should expect much positive feedback from most people online who look at your blog because you've managed to alienate or otherwise offend just about everyone in the world in one way or another. (Just one small example, there's so many people who really WANT with all their heart and soul for Obama to be the anti-christ so they're going to be highly indignant when they read that someone else says they're wrong and that Prince Charles is the real anti-christ.) And no, that doesn't include me because I know the anti-christ doesn't exist. Sorry if that offends you, but that's my truth.

But hey, it's good to know what all the tin-foil hat crowds believe in and to see it all put together in one place for reference. I hope there's no way your blog can be easily traced back to you, and that you don't go around in public trying to tell people your truth - otherwise someone's going to take you away and lock you up and pump you full of drugs.

By the way, I didn't see any pop-ups anywhere, but then I have a pop-up blocker program on my computer. I question why some other people don't have pop-up blockers, and if you don't well then that's your responsibility, not MyHomesteadName's problem, so you should not put the onus on MHN for your own lack of computer security.

.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

naturelover said:


> I hope...that you don't go around in public trying to tell people your truth - otherwise someone's going to take you away and lock you up and pump you full of drugs.
> 
> *Ah yes, there is truth as we each individually percieve it and then there is the reality decided by the collective ruling mentailty.*
> 
> By the way, I didn't see any pop-ups anywhere, but then I have a pop-up blocker program on my computer. I question why some other people don't have pop-up blockers, and if you don't well then that's your responsibility, not MyHomesteadName's problem, so you should not put the onus on MHN for your own lack of computer security.



Oh thank goodness it is my outdated, fiscally insignificant, propaganda spewing, foreign made soul sucking electronics. For a minute there I thought I was a liar. So glad my character flaw is merely being an interent ignoramus rather than being dishonest. :gaptooth:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I moved the superbowl references to their own thread, so folks can find it.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, some of the commumerism orientated Super Dooper Bowl commericals have been funny....

But at 18:30 hours PDT, it is time for the PBS station to air The Red Green show.... 
Where's my roll of duct tape at?????


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

deaconjim said:


> If all of what you say is true, Armageddon is close. I'm okay with that, I already know who wins, and all of my preps for that event are taken care of. I wouldn't lift a finger to stop it if I could.


This is pretty much my take on the OP. Well said, deaconjim! 

I do appreciate the time and effort it took to comply that list, MyHomesteadName. I recognized several sites that I have previously visited. 

It's so easy to get overwhelmed with the situations that are facing us now. I just try to keep focused on God and His Word. I know that He is in control and has a plan.

John 8:32 (King James Version) And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

hintonlady said:


> Sounds like an exciting time to be alive. History in the making. It's epic, it's going down now and I am thrilled to no end to have a ticket on the sidelines.
> 
> I am all for being meek and well behaved.
> 
> ...




My goodness.. we could be sisters.. twins even... how scary is that.. two of me.:shocked:


----------



## RAHN (Mar 10, 2009)

This is too much for me. I'm going back to my home planet just as soon as I can get some cash to finish rebuilding my transmission.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

RAHN said:


> This is too much for me. I'm going back to my home planet just as soon as I can get some cash to finish rebuilding my transmission.


If I were a very naughty mod - I'd tell you try the spare alien space ship parts shop, maybe under DIA or in one of the empty (?) missile silos that are in the ground out around Denver. Or Area 51.


----------



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

I really found a lot of what the OP had to say interesting. Particularly the stuff relating to the foods we eat. I've been concerned about that for a long time now. I'm not saying I agree with every single detail, but they had some REALLY great info in there.

I also dont want to live in constant fear as some of the other posters noted, but I also dont want to live in denial or with my head up my rear. I know I cant change most of what I disagree with in this country (or world for that matter), but I can do my part by voting, spending my money in a way so that it doesnt profit companies that do evil, staying informed about the foods I eat (better yet grow my own) and the medicines I'm thinking about taking, checking up on the Christian teachers/ speakers I'm listening to make sure what they are saying is inline with the Word, etc. I dont want to be a mindless drone.

WOW....I am really surprised how rude some people can be (tin foil hat comments, etc). If you dont like the post then move on to the next one. Seriously !!! The OP obviously put a lot of time and energy into the post. Why cut them down? Do you feel like more of a man (or powerful woman) now? Jeeezzz...sad. Oh, also I had no pop ups or spam when I looked at the links. 

Anyways...thanks for all the info Myhomesteadname !!! Please dont forget that there is still a whole lot of good in this world though. Awesome job!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> If I were a very naughty mod - I'd tell you try the spare alien space ship parts shop, maybe under DIA or in one of the empty (?) missile silos that are in the ground out around Denver. Or Area 51.


Dang, I've been using "The Hitch Hikers Guide To The Galaxy" method, simply wave a towel...no wonder I'm still here. :shocked:
Sorry, couldn't help myself. 
Matt


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

RAHN said:


> This is too much for me. I'm going back to my home planet just as soon as I can get some cash to finish rebuilding my transmission.


My your a primitive Alien .
sorry But most of us advanced Beings simply teleport.
since space is warped its the easiest way to travel when you have a warped mind :hysterical:


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

Well most of what I read was either common sense or questionable at best.

Info wars,-having never seen it before I'm glad that You introduced me to it, don't personally believe the majority of the opinions.

As to the Endtimes- didn't like the fact that I couldn't freely read this info. Most of the info i saw was available in 3 cd packs, averaging $70 a set. That really made me wonder the validity of the info that it had to be sold to me instead of freely given.

Now the SWRM is the least sensational of all in my veiw. But honestly how do you put much faith in a place that has stuff like this?

JESUS IS LORD GOLF PUTTER
"Every year, millions of searching, blind, lost souls are being redeemed for eternity because someone took the time to share the great news that Jesus is Lord.

"This putter is designed to open the door for golfers to share their faith with a tired, lost, weary soul who is struggling with who they are and where they are going in this upside-down world" - Dan Sikes, professional golfer

This set includes "Jesus Is Lord" on the shaft and cover; "Jesus" on one side of the blade; "Praise the Lord" on the base.

While this putter may or may not improve your putting, it will definitely give you an opportunity to share the Gospel of Jesus Christ with your golfing buddies - Rev. Noah Hutchings

T-007: Jesus Is Lord Golf Putter

$100.00

The one article about food preparedness I saw in any of these was nothing but a big spam for a book.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

For some reason I feel like that military fellow from Dr. Strangelove is whispering in the corner, "Only *clear* pure liquids."


----------



## RAHN (Mar 10, 2009)

PyroDon said:


> My your a primitive Alien .
> sorry But most of us advanced Beings simply teleport.
> since space is warped its the easiest way to travel when you have a warped mind :hysterical:


Tele-what? I'm just going to Alabama... I think I know that guy with the dish and the tinfoil hat!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Toads tool said:


> While this putter may or may not improve your putting, it will definitely give you an opportunity to share the Gospel of Jesus Christ with your golfing buddies - Rev. Noah Hutchings


Mr Hutchings is one of the many reasons I no longer listen to so-called Christian radio. He is one strange dude - & he isn't the only one!


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

Dear readers, 
I want to apologize to you. My heart truly is in the right place and I feel like my neighbor's house is on fire and I'm trying to warn him, but he won't listen. I got a little too defensive about my stance because of all of the work I put into that letter and I got flustered with the criticism. 

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I just put the info out to expose people to things they may have never seen before. You can't "fix it" if you don't know whats broken. 

Anyway, hintonlady....I'm sorry I called you a liar. For all I know you have all kinds of malware on your computer and may indeed have pop-ups and I shouldn't have been so harsh. I actually found your subsequent posts rather amusing. I'm glad you actually have a sense of humor.

To the rest of you....I appreciate your taking the time to read my blog. I put many sources and "proofs," from a variety of places, so I that I couldn't be accused of having a bias to any particular source. Take em or leave em. I hope you learn something. 

I'm trying on some new hats, that aren't as tight.

God bless all of you. I think you're a wonderful group of people.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

As I said, I believed your heart was right ... and I still do.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for coming back MyHomesteadName.

Conversations happen when we (each side) are not so defensive.

That's why I asked why you believed what you did - not to prove you wrong, but to prove you had a reason to believe. And when you answered the way you did - it closed my mind as to why you thought these were real.

And - some of them are way out there, to my mind. 

But you did a lot of work, no one can deny that.

Angie


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

rkintn said:


> the world is going to heck in a gasoline soaked handbasket


Good one!!!:goodjob:


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Bless your heart, Homestead Name! It takes a strong person to apologize. We all need to check our hat size every once in a while. 

For those of us who like to consider ourselves sane, it's hard to pick out truth from the nuts, especially when the nuts are so thick on the ground. And people like Hutchings rub me the wrong way - he thinks my church is the whore of Babylon & all of us are going to hell. And not in a comfortable handbasket, either.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

MyHomesteadName just remember there are things that some just can not envision.

there are numerous things through out history to prove this.

just a few 

the Earth revolves around the Sun was first proposed in the 3rd century BC by Aristarchus of Samos, what a lunatic,oh wait lunatic has to do with the moon phase anyway,what a moron huh.

Columbus's and the notion the world was round. buffoon !

there was a movie Le Voyage Dans La Lune (A Trip to the Moon) (1902), everyone at the time except maybe a few "enlightened ones" scoffed and said "that will never happen what kind of moron would ever think that possible?"

photos,talking picture boxes, talking through a wire, being able to see and speak to people on the other side of the planet, when will people quit believing in nonsense like this ? 

go figure. 

there are many things that go unexplained and you know I'm human there's no way I can comprehend all the explainable things let alone the unexplainable. that's why most doctors don't also have a degree as a lawyer or something else and are only doctors. they also don't practice all medicine and even what they do only have so much knowledge with out consulting texts. we are very good at specialization as individuals and a species and all to easy fall into routine.

people that don't believe in ghosts but do believe in angels and demons just as one example bet some of you can come up with others.

as far as the government conspiracies I'm labeled and condemned all the time for them and no I'm not always right but better to be guarded then to be caught by surprise. 

ridicule goes with the territory my friend and the ridicule is also a tool that those that cant see past their own accepted facts and theories (ah something that isnt proven?) use as a tool to promote and safeguard there reality. (didn't I say safeguarded earlier?)what is reality? its what you see and how you see it. nothing more or less. for the most part when we leave this world well it goes with us,but we can leave a bit of that behind by the people we influence. yes most people share the same view of the world till someone influences them otherwise and even if they don't see everything eye to eye there are at least a few thing in common at the least. those are the things people seek out when they want to sway someone to their view the common feelings thoughts and beliefs.

mind you I didn't read the links as I'm too busy just trying to keep up with the forums (this and several other not to mention email and wait a second shall I say it my "reality"
trust me fantasy is so much better. when are the virtual chambers going to get here?) 

anyway hang tuff, if your views are way different then the norm (don't get me going on the norm) best to keep to yourself unless you have some sort of proof or at least a following of like minds. and if it hasn't been disproved then it is possible isn't it seems when I was growing up they always told me "anything is possible" and you know in the time I grew up there where so many leaps and bounds in so many fields all it did was reinforce that saying. so many things even my father could of never imagined let alone his father. again hang tuff.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Myhomesteadname

I never take anything seriously, especially myself.

I never meant to be critical for the sake of being mean. The longer you are here the more you will realize I am just rough around the edges.

Seedspreader and I were at one anothers throats when I first got on this scene. Now he is one of my faves. People here either love me or hate me. After the shock value of my "humor" fades you may find me not so impossible to deal with. 

I dig the freak factor. When I see an oddball out in public I seek them out, am totally curious what exactly they are trying to express. I am sooooo not calling you a freak okay? I wear the freak hat proudly, I'm okay with it. I also get my fair share or ridicule for it, even on this site...other areas of course. I'm cool with that too because I learned a long time ago to have a thick skin. Does it sometimes hurt my feelings, of course. I am human, I have feelings and I do have a twisted need to make people happy and seek approval. It's a soft spot and weakness. *shrug*


I used to be just as passionate as you. I see how you are filled with so much energy and desire to do well. I also know first hand what it's like to be mercilessly cut down. That happening when you sincerely care about something is devastating. I would never ever intentionally do that to you or anyone.

I saw a link about Atlantis, 2012 and something about crystals. I was totally not "feeling it" man. I know how narrow minded people can be, trust me. I don't dig the Atlantis theory but it sure is nice to make believe about. If it happened to be real I would be totally stoked. Awesome, something mondo bizzaro in this lifetime to freak out the normal people. Heck yeah buddy!!! 

I also know how cruel the average Joe Public can be. In a crude way I was trying to tell you "hey man, you're startin' to freak me out". I wasn't trying to judge you, I was trying in my own misguided way to protect you and your feelings from the onslaught of opinions formed in the harsh world outside of this forum. You're an adult, it's not really my business. I saw you full of enthusiasm and thought to myself "ah man, this poor dude is in for a rough ride when people "out there" get ahold of him".

Maybe you didn't need the friendly sniff of coffee. Maybe you are perfectly cognisant of what I am talking about. You have got to be used to eye rolls by now, right? 


Oh yeah, our planet isn't flat? Holy carp, why didn't someone tell me this sooner. I am so skarewed. 

BTW myhomesteadname...what is your homesteads name?:nana:


Lier, I thought you meant lyre. I thought calling me a musical instrumewnt was pretty lame. Now it makes complete sense. MUST work on my spelling and vocabulary.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

hintonlady said:


> Oh yeah, our planet isn't flat? Holy carp, why didn't someone tell me this sooner. I am so skarewed.


What??? I know of a site will they will argue that 
look up the Flat earth society They have a forum as well a real eye opener
or at least good for a few laughs


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

The spherical or flat shape of the earth is all relative my friend.

In the great plain states the earth is clearly flat relative to where one stands.
In colorado it is clearly unclear what is going on excpet tha the earth is lumpy. Yes, I am quite sure lumpy is the technical term. It is my theory and I plan to run with it.

From space, assuming space travel is not a hollywood gimmic (news at ten) the earth is clearly round and circular. (I still see that as flat)

No matter where a human being stands they cannot possibly see the entire planet in a spherical sense. We are too small to make that observation.

Looking at the shadow the earth casts on the moon, well...I attribute to a giant magical flashlight most confused people call the sun.

As for sailing around the world, nope. There is no such thing as circumnavigating the earth. I'm not certain why but I am sure it is a fallacy.

Besides, if the earth is round we would have curved feet. We would need an arch to grip the ground like a suction cup so we didn't roll off. Since I have flat feet the earth must be flat.

So there.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Alright, I'll weigh in on this.

There are very real things going on in our world that we would find fanciful. However what tends to happen is that (for the most part) the only ones who stumble across those things tend to be fanciful and end up elaborating on the story to the point where it becomes unbelievable. Plus, I think there must often be a deliberate element of misinformation where people extort and embellish in order to show how silly the concept is to begin with.

All I can tell you for sure is this ... there ARE people who want to control you. There ARE people who think there are too many people on the planet and want to "cull" everyone they think isn't fit (which usually means you and me). It is not too far-fetched for me to imagine that some of those people are wealthy with resources, or holding government positions and power capable of making their wishes come true.

If someone tells you that the government is trying to empoverish and enslave us through bankruptcy and heavy tax burdens then you'd find that believable. If they add that it's aliens making them do it then you'd scoff. Sometimes it's enough to know that something is being done without worrying about the details of why, or to understand that a plot may be half-revealed and there is a grain of truth in the incredible stories we hear thrown about. 

I tend to not go to those sorts of sites or listen to wild tales anymore. Government trying to enslave me? My plan is still "raise my own food, my children, and be self-sufficient". Aliens trying to poison my food to make me easier to invade? My plan is still "raise my own food, my children, and be self-sufficient". To try and take in all of the plots and rumors out there is just paralyzing on the brain. It leads to crippling fear that you cannot escape from. It leads to the belief that you are all alone in the world and every hand is turned against you which just isn't true.

In short, it makes no matter what is really going on. We've been given our instructions. We know what we need to be doing. Otherwise we wouldn't be here on this forum. No matter what strange tales you hear or what shall unfold in the future, you will be _better able to deal with it_ if you've achieved a modicum of preparedness and self-sufficiency.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Ernie, you are very sensible and down to earth.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah Ernie, moved the antenna to quiet the static and gave us the intellectual/readers digest version.

I always knew I was in major doodie if YOU were the voice of reason. I'm diggin' your style. A little too close to my oblivius courtier act. You are much too polished  my friend. How on earth are you NOT breaking out in hives?


Heh heh heh, Modicum. I like that word. 

That is all.:hysterical:


----------

